# الرصـــــــــــاص (Lead Pb)



## هانى شرف الدين (12 يونيو 2006)

الرصاص Pb) Lead)​
الرصاص Pb) Lead) معدن لين مرن لونه أبيض مزرق قابل للتشكل والطرق، موصل ردئ للحرارة ومقاوم للتآكل، رقمه الذري 82 ووزنه الذري 207 ووزنه النوعي 11.35. تحتوي خامات الرصاص عادة على عناصر الكبريت والزنك والنحاس ومن أهمها وجودا في الطبيعة خام جالينا Galena الذي يتركب من كبريتيد الرصاص (Pb S) والذي يستخدم في طلاء المرايا، كما يستخدم كصبغة زرقاء.

يوجد الرصاص في صور أخرى مختلفة منها أكاسيد الرصاص وتشمل أول أكسيد الرصاص (PbO) وهو أكثرها إستخداما في صناعات الرصاص غير العضوية كما يستخدم في تصنيع لوح البطاريات وفي صناعات الرصاص غير العضوية كما يستخدم في تصنيع لوح البطاريات وفي صناعة السيراميك والزجاج. ومن الأكاسيد الأخرى أكسيد الرصاص الأحمر (Pb3O4) وهي صبغة حمراء لامعة وتستخدم في دهانات المنازل واسطح المعادن لمنع تآكلها وفي التشحيم وفي صناعة الزجاج والكريستال. من أملاح الرصاص كبريتات الرصاص (PbSO4) والتي تدخل في صناعة الصبغات الزرقاء والبيضاء وسليكات الرصاص (PbSiO3) وتستخدم في الدهانات وفي صناعة الزجاج والسيراميك والمطاط، وكرومات الرصاص (PbCrO4) الذي يستخدم في الأحبار والصبغات والصناعات الجلدية.



يعتبر الرصاص أول المعادن التي صهرها الإنسان فالمواسير الرصاصية التي صنعها الرومان لازالت تستخدم حتى وقتنا الحالي، يرجع إستخدام أكسيد الرصاص في صقل الفخار إلى العصر البرونزي منذ حوالي 5500 سنة.



مما سبق يتضح لنا الإستخدام الواسع للرصاص ومركباته والتي تنتج عنها تلوثات كبيرة للبيئة، وحاليا فإن المصدر الأول لتلوث مياه الشرب بالرصاص يرجع إلى تآكل الوصلات الرصاصية بشبكة المياه، لهذا فينصح عند فتح صنابير المياه عدم إستخدام الماء المتدفق أولا للشرب او لتحضير الطعام حيث ان ما يتدفق أولا من مياه الصنبور يحتوي على تركيز مرتفع من الرصاص.



ومن مصادر التلوث بالرصاص، تلك الناتجة عن عمليات التعدين والحفر في المناجم وعمليات صهر الرصاص وتصنيعه لعمل مواسير المياه والصرف الصحي والوصلات المختلفة، وفي عمليات اللحام وخاصة عند حفظ الأغذية في صفائح او بالتعليب. كذلك فإن الرصاص يدخل في صناعة كثير من الأدوات الصحية وفي كثير من أصباغ الشعر ومساحيق التجميل وأحبار الطبعة واقلام الرصاص وبعض المبيدات، وأخطرها دهانات لعب الأطفال. وقد كانت معظم دهانات المنازل حتى عام 1960 تحتوي على عنصر الرصاص وبعد ان عرفت خطورته على صحة الإنسان بدأ من ذلك الوقت إستبدالها بصبغات أخرى وقد منعت بعض الدول استخدام الرصاص في دهانات المنازل.



كثير من الأجهزة المنزلية يدخل الرصاص في تركيبها حيث يدخل في تصنيع كثير من الأجهزة الإلكترونية من تليفزيونات وراديوهات ومسجلات وأجهزة فيديو حيث يكثر وجودها في لوحات الدوائر وفي الزجاج الرصاصي لشاشات التليفزيون وجميع هذه الأشياء عندما تستهلك فإنها تلقى في مقالب القمامة وتكون أحد مصادر التلوث بالرصاص.



من ملوثات الجو الرئيسية في المدن رابع ميثيل الرصاص ورابع إيثايل الرصاص اللذان يضافان إلى وقود السيارات منذ حوالي 70 سنة لتحسين كفاءة الوقود في إدارة المحركات.



ويمثل الرصاص الخارج من عوادم السيارات، وغالبا ما يكون في صورة بروميد الرصاص اكبر ملوث لجو المدن ذات الكثافة العالية في السيارات ويكون الرصاص الناتج من العادم معلقا ضبابيا يبقى عالقا في الجو لمدد طويلة. وقد إتجهت كثير من الدول إلى إستبدال الرصاص في البنزين بمواد أخرى أقل ضررا على البيئة وفي نفس الوقت تحسن أداء البنزين برفعها للرقم الأكتيني للبنزين.



يدخل الرصاص إلى جسم الانسان عن طريق الجهاز التنفسي مع التنفس والجهاز الهضمي مع الطعام والشراب ومن خلالهما يصل إلى الدم وعادة ما يذهب بعد ذلك إلى المخ ويترسب في العظام والأسنان. الرصاص سام لكثير من أعضاء الجسم حيث ان ارتفاع معدلاته في الجسم تتسبب بحدوث أنيميا ونقص في هيموجلوبين الدم وقد يحدث تلفا شديدا للكلى والكبد والمخ والجهاز العصبي المركزي والجهاز العصبي المحيطي ويصحب التسمم بالرصاص حدوث تقلصات في البطن مصحوبة بآلام شديدة وقد يحدث مغص كلوي وصعوبة في التخلص من حمض البوليك والإصابة بالنقرس وقد يحدث للكلى إلتهاب مزمن قد ينتج عن ه فشل كلوي يزداد وضوحا عند الإصابة بالنقرس. وبالنسبة للكبد فإن الرصاص قد يتسبب في حدوث إلتهاب كبدي قد يتطور إلى تليف كبدي ودوالي في المريء ثم إرتفاع في حموضة المعدة والإثنى عشر، وقد تنتهي بغيبوبة كبدية. وبالنسبة للجهاز العصبي فيظهر شعور بالإرهاق والخمول وتوتر زائد وإلتهاب في الأعصاب وبالنسبة للرئتين فإن الرصاص يحدث تهيجا في أغشية الشعب الهوائية فتحدث حالات ربو ونزلات شعبية، وأحيانا يحدث تليف بالنسبة للقلب.



ونظرا لدخول الرصاص في أحبار طباعة الصحف فإنه ينصح بعد إستخدام ورق الصحف في تغليف المواد الغذائية أو في إمتصاص الزيت الزائد بعد قلي الخضراوات كما في حالتي البطاطس والباذنجان كما ينصح بغسل الأيدي جيدا بعد قراءة الصحف.



يختلف الأشخاص في مدى تأثرهم بالتلوث بالرصاص، فأكثرهم تأثرا به هم صغار الأطفال والحوامل لقابليتهم المرتفعة لإمتصاص عنصر الرصاص، فيظهر على صغار الأطفال نقص في معدلات الذكاء (IQ) مع صعوبة في التركيز قد تصل بهم إلى حالة تخلف عقلي ويرجع ذلك إلى ترسيب الرصاص في المخ وما يحدثه من إعاقة لنمو خلايا المخ وباقي الجهاز العصبي كذلك فإن النمو العام للطفل يتأثر بذلك وقد وجد ان ارتفاع معدلات الرصاص عند الحوامل أدت إلى نقص أوزان أجنتهن، وقد ينتج عن ذلك التلوث ولادة أطفال متخلفين عقليا او مشوهين. يرى البعض ان من أسباب إنهيار الدولة الرومانية تلوث البيئة بالرصاص، فقد كانت أواني الطبخ والأكل تصنع عادة من الرصاص او تطلى به.



لكل ما سبق يتضح لنا خطورة التلوث بالرصاص وأهمية تنقية الماء والهواء والغذاء من مصادر التلوث به، ويمكن ذلك بإستبدال شبكات المياه الرصاصية وكذلك الوصلات الرصاصية ببدائل آمنة وعدم إستخدام الرصاص في لحام صفائح ومعلبات الطعام وإستبدال الدهانات الرصاصية بأخرى مأمونة ومنع إضافة الرصاص لوقود السيارات.

الحد الأقصى المسموح به من الرصاص في مياه الشرب 0.05 مللي جرام/ لتر.


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

خصائص الرصاص 
الرصاص معدن ناعم الملمس قابل للسحب والطرق وعندما يسخن برفق، فإنه يتحول إلى ثقوب أو قوالب حلقية. ومقاومة شد الرصاص منخفضة كما أنه موصل رديء للكهرباء. والرصاص لا يقبل الطرق إلى صفائح رقاق وأسلاك رفيعة جدا كما هو الحال في الذهب و الفضة بل تتماسك خرائط الرصاص بعضها ببعض لتكون كتلة يتخللها قليل من الفراغ، ولا يصح هذا التماسك في خراطة كل من الذهب والفضة. والرصاص قابل للذوبان في حمض النتريك ولكنه يتأثر قليلا بأحماض الكبريت والهيدروكليك في درجة حرارة الغرفة. ومع وجود الهواء، فإنه يتفاعل ببطء مع الماء مكونا الهيدروكسيد الذي يذوب ذوبانا خفيفا. والرصاص سام إذا ابتلعه الإنسان مع أن الماء العادي يحتوي عادة على أملاح تكون بطانة على المواسير وتمنع تكون هيدروكسيد الرصاص المذاب، إلا أن المواسير التي تستخدم في نقل الماء ينبغي ألا تحتوي على رصاص.

تاريخ معدن الرصاص 
استخدم الرومان قديما الرصاص في صناعة مواسير المياه حيث كانت عبارة عن مزيج من الرصاص الملحوم مع القصدير. وقد كان العبيد الرومان يقومون باستخلاص وتجهيز الرصاص، وأصيب هؤلاء العبيد بالتسمم بسبب الرصاص. أما القدماء المصريين فقد استخدموا الرصاص في صناعة العملات ووحدات الموازين ومواد الزخرفة والأواني المنزلية وأسطح السيراميك وسبائك اللحام. 
وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي توصل الصناع المسلمون إلى طرق تخليص الرصاص من الشوائب. فيقول البيروني في كتابه الجماهر عن تعدين الرصاص ما نصه 'يذوب من تراب مخصوص بذلك ومن أحجار في معدنه، ولهذا ذل ورخص في سعره، وهو بنواحي الشرق عزيز، ليس له بها معدن. 
ولقد أشار البيروني في ذلك إلى تعدين الرصاص إشارة واضحة وذلك بقوله في تسخين أحجار الأسرب في الهواء، وقصد بأحجار الأسرب خامه المألوف (كبريتيد الرصاص). 
وهي الطريقة الحديثة المستخدمة في تحضير الرصاص وهي تتألف من إضافة أنقاض الحديد إلى خام الرصاص (كبريتيد الرصاص)، وعند تسخين المزيج في الفرن يسيل منصهر الرصاص، ويتكون كبريتيد الحديدوز، أي بالاعتماد على الخواص الكيمياوية لعنصري الحديد والرصاص، فالحديد أكثر ميلا للاتحاد بالكبريت من الرصاص لذلك فهو أي الحديد يسلب الكبريت من كبريتيد الرصاص (حجر الأسرب) تاركا الرصاص على هيئة منصهر، ويتحد الحديد بكبريت الخام مكونا كبريتيد الحديدوز ومنصهر الرصاص. 
كما يحضر الرصاص من اختزال خاماته، ولا سيما الموجودة منها على هيئة كبرتيده. ويتم الاختزال على مراحل، حيث تبدأ المرحلة الأولى بتسخين الخامات (الكبريتيد) في الهواء، فيتحول قسم من كبريتيد الرصاص إلى أوكسيده وهو الذي أسماه البيروني في كتابه بالمرداسنج عند مخلصي الفضة من السباكين إذا خلصوا النحاس المحرق، ومن حملان الفضة، فيكون المرداسنج كالغشاء الجلد فوقه. ويتحول قسم آخر من الخام إلى كبريتات الرصاص. وعند الاستمرار بالتسخين وإضافة المزيد من الخام (الكبريتيد)، يتحد الأخير بالمرداسنج ليكونا منصهر الرصاص الذي يسيل في قاع فرن التسخين ويخرج من منفذ معد لهذا الغرض، ويتطاير غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت. 
كما تتحد كبريتات الرصاص التي تكونت في المرحلة الأولى مع خام الرصاص (كبريتيده اتحادا كيمياويا فيتكون نتيجة لهذا الاتحاد الكيمياوي، منصهر أيضا، ويتصاعد غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت). 
ويتكون أوكسيد الرصاص على الصورة الأولى عندما يحضر في درجة حرارية انصهاره، فإذا ما صهر، أو كانت طريقة تحضيره في درجة أعلى من درجة انصهاره جاء المرداسنج على الصورة الثانية. 
والمرادسنج يكون على صورتين أحدهما يكون فيها المرداسنج أصفر اللون ش احبه، ويكون لونه في الصورة الثانية أصفر محمرا. ويحضر المرادسنج في الوقت الحاضر بطرائق عديدة، ولعل تحلل النترات (نترات الرصاص)، وكاربوناته وهيدروكسيده بالتسخين في طليعة الطرائق. ويحضر المرداسنج للأغراض التجارية من تسخين الرصاص إلى درجة حرارية أعلى من درجة انصهاره في الهواء، حيث يتحد أوكسجين الهواء مع الطبقة السطحية لمنصهر الرصاص مكونا طبقة رقيقة من المرداسنج تطفو على سطح منصهر الرصاص، تطفو هذه الطبقة بين حين وآخر، كلما تكونت، وهكذا يتم جمع المرداسنج. وقد ذكر البيروني تكون طبقة المرداسنج فوق منصهر الرصاص المعرض للهواء، وربما كانت هذه الطريقة من إحدى الطرائق التي استخدمت قديما للحصول على أول أوكسيد الرصاص أي المرداسنج. 
هذا وقد ابتدعت طريقتان جديدتان في تعدين الرصاص، تتلخص الطريقة الأولى باختزال أوكسيد الرصاص (المرادسنج) بواسطة الكاربون (الفحم)، ولا سيما فحم الكوك، حيث يحترق الفحم احتراقا جزئيا، مكونا غازا ساما هو أول أوكسيد الكربون، العامل المختزل القوي، الذي يسلب أوكسيد الرصاص أوكسجينه، فينحدر الرصاص على هيئة منصهر ويتصاعد غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون. 
ويصف الجلدكي هذه الطريقة في ذكر خواص الرصاص فيقول في كتابه رتبة الحكيم : ' الرصاص جسم ثقيل بطباعه يذوب بالنار ذوبا سريعا، ويحترق فيها ويتولد بالاحتراق المرتك والأسرنج... وإذا طرق يحتمل التطريق حتى يسرع إليه التفتت والتقصب، ويسرع إليه التصديد بالحموضات وبخل العنب اٍلى أن يصير إسفيداجا.

استخدامات الرصاص 
يستخدم الرصاص بكميات كبيرة في في ألواح بطاريات التخزين التي تعمل في السيارات. وفي تغليف الكابلات الكهربائية. كما تستخدم كميات كبيرة منه في تبطين المواسير والخزانات وأجهزة أشعة - X - وبسبب كثافته العالية ولخصائصه النووية، يستخدم الرصاص على نطاق واسع كعنصر واق من المواد المشعة. ويستخدم الرصاص أيضا في الخليط المعدني مثل سبيكة اللحام والمواد المعدنية الحاملة. كما تستهلك كميات كبيرة من الرصاص في شكل مركباته وخاصة الدهانات و الأصباغ .


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## أبو آلاء (16 أغسطس 2006)

السيد المشرف:هانى شرف الدين
تحية طيبة،رجاءا أريد مواقع تهتم بالخواص العامة وكل ما يختص بمخاطر مادة الرصاص وسميتها،ولكم الشكر.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبة اخواني الأعزاء.
هاني شرف الدين ومهندس الفلزات .

فقط اريد ان اتأكد من جنابكم . 

يستخدم الرصاص ايضأ في صناعة حروف الطباعة . وعامل الطباعة يشخص سنويأ بفحوصات مختبرية

لتفادي زيادة نسبة امتصاص الرصاص عن طريق المس حيث ان جلد الأنسان له قابلية الأمتصاص

لمعدن الرصاص . واذا كانت النسبة فوق الطبيعي يترك العمل لمدة سنة او اكثر .

السؤال : هل ان تلوث الصحف بالعنصر نتيجة الأحبار او الحروف .

وتحية خالصة لشخصكم الكريم مقدمأ .

البغدادي


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا أبو آلاء واليك هذا الموقع 
http://www.nsc.org/library/facts/lead.htm
http://www.nsc.org/issues/lead/leadnutrition.htm
http://www.dir.qld.gov.au/workplace/subjects/hazardousmaterials/lead/control/index.htm


----------



## أبو آلاء (20 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المشرف:م.هانى
السلام عليكم،أشكر لك أخى المتابعة و الإستجابة للطلبات،حقيقة هى مواقع قيمة،جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

خام الرصاص galenaخام له شكل رائع والوان بديعه سبحان الله


----------



## وعد صادق (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليك يا اخي هــــــــاني 
اولا اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ثانيا لقد تم استبدال الرصاص في البنزين بمادة اشد خطورة وهي Mtbe فهل لديك معلومات تفيدنا بها عن هذه المادة .
ولك منا جزيا الشكر


----------



## البحر2 (20 يونيو 2009)

اريد معلومات عن مصانع اعادة تدوير رصاص البطاريات


----------



## ذوالفقارالناصري (21 يونيو 2009)

شكر عالموضوعوياريت تنورنه بمعلوماتك عن sam


----------



## تولين (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## alshangiti (25 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة واليكم معلومة مفيدة عن قلم الرصاص 
قلم الرصاصقديما كان القلم في مقدمة الاختراعات التي اخترعها الإنسان وعمل على تطويرها على مر العصور والأزمنة، وسرعان ما تعلم الإنسان استعمال العيدان وريشة الطيور في الكتابة منذ أن تم اختراع الورق، ومع مرور الوقت دخلت البشرية عصراً آخر تم فيه اختراع ريشة صناعية من الخشب الرفيع ولها سن للكتابة مصنوعة من المعدن (النحاس أو الرصاص)، وقد جاء في كتب التاريخ أن الفضل في ابتكار أول قلم يحمل حبره، إلى الخليفة الفاطمي المعز لدين الله، مؤسس مدينة القاهرة في القرن الرابع الهجري حينما كل من غمس الريشة في دواة الحبر، فأمر بصنع قلم يكون بداخله خزان للحبر ليكتب طويلاً دون الحاجة لغمسه في الدواة كما يرى بعض المؤرخين .
ولا يزال القلم إلى عصرنا الحاضر أحد العناصر التي تدفع عجلة التنمية والتعلم حتى بعد ظهور الآلات الكاتبة التي تعد البداية العصرية للكتابة اليدوية، إلى أن دخنا منذ سنوات قليلة في عصر الكتابة بالكمبيوتر، وعصر الكتابة الإلكترونية، ومع ذلك فإنه لا يمكننا الجزم بأن عصر الكتابة بالقلم قد ولى وأفل، رغم دخولنا في عصر الآلة التي تملي عليها بصوتك ما تريد كتابته، فتحول ما بتم النطق به إلى كلمات مطبوعة.
قلم الرصاص
قلم الرصاص أحد التحولات المهمة في مراحل تطوير أساليب الكتابة منذ القدم حتى عصرنا الراهن. فهو الخيار الأفضل في العديد من الحالات، فلا يزال الصغار يستخدمونه في المراحل الأولى التمهيدية، كما لا تزال دفاتر المحاسبين وسجلاتهم تخط بهذا النوع من الأقلام م المرونة العالية التي يوفرها من خلال إزالة وتعديل ومسح كل ما يكتب. ولعل أطرف ما مر به قلم الرصاص من مواقف على مدى التاريخ في ظل كل هذه المستجدات التي حدثت، هو ما أنفقته وكالة ناسا الفضائية الأمريكية من ملايين الدولارات بلغت 150 مليون دولارا لاختراع قلم سائل لا يتأثر بانعدام الجاذبية في الفضاء، غير أن الروس توصلوا إلى إمكانية حل هذه المعضلة بتزويد رواد الفضاء بأقلام رصاص لا تساوي نصف ريال. ما يعني أنه لا يمكن ببساطة أن يحال كل إبداع إلى مجرد تحف أو مقتنيات .
الرصاص والمخاطر
حينما يتناهى إلى مسامعنا قلم رصاص، تتبادر لأذهان العديد منا شكوك حول خطورته على مستخدميه وبخاصة الأطفال لصلتهم الوثيقة به على مقاعد الدراسة، وذلك لاعتقاد سائد يشير إلى احتوائه على مادة الرصاص، وهذا اعتقاد غير صحيح؛ لأن التسمية نعود إلى لون الجرافيت الكربون المصنوع منه قلم الرصاص ولا علاقة الرصاص بصناعة هذا النوع من الأقلام .
ومع عدم ثبوت ما يشكل ضرراً على صحة الإنسان جراء تعامله أقلام الرصاص التي تتميز بمكونات معتمدة وتطابق المواصفات القياسية السعودية خصوصا ما يتعلق منها بنسبة المواد الخام، إلا أن المواصفات القياسية السعودية م ق س455\1998 قد حددت الشروط التي يجب توافرها في أقلام الرصاص الخشبية والنسبة المسموح بها مثل الطلاء المستخدم للغلاف الخارجي وغيرها من المواد الخام ومن بينها الرصاص الزرنيخ والزئبق والسلينيوم وغيرها .
يجدر بالذكر أن عادة وضع الأقلام في قد يترتب عليها مخاطر يجب تجنبها .
وإذا كان يعد قلم الرصاص خطوة مهمة في تطوير أداء الكتابة فإن الفضل في ابتكاره يرجع إلى البريطانيين، فقد شهد العام 1830م طهور الريشة المعدنية في مدينة (برمنجهام )البريطانية التي اشتهرت ردحاً من الزمن بصناعة أدوات الكتابة، ورغم بدائية أساليب التصنيع وقتها، فقد ظهر منها في القرن التاسع عشر ما يربو عن أربعة آلاف نموذج .
كما وأن لاكتشاف (الجرافيت) في مقاطعة يور كشاير البريطانية دور مهم في دفع عجلة الابتكار في هذا المجال، ظهر لأول مرة في التاريخ ما عرف من ذلك بقلم الرصاص.


----------



## alshangiti (25 يونيو 2009)

*اعادة تدوير الرصاص من البطاريات*

مرفق قصة التدوير فى السويد وكذلك فى السعودية 

منقول 

قامت شركة الشرق الأوسط للبطاريات (mebco) بمبادرة مبتكرة هدفها تفادي التخلص من البطاريات المستعملة بطريقة عشوائية ومنع الضرر عن السعوديين وبيئتهم من الأخطار الناتجة عن المواد الحمضية والمعادن المستعملة في صناعة البطاريات. وكان التخلص من بطاريات السيارات القديمة في الصحاري السعودية من الأمور المضرة بالبيئة، ولطالما إعترض عدد كبير من هواة السيارات السعوديين على ذلك نظراً للآثار السلبية التي تنتج عنه. 

وتشير الإحصائيات الى أن مبيعات البطاريات الجديدة في الأسواق السعودية تصل حدود 5,5 مليون بطارية سنوياً، وأنها في تصاعد مستمر وذلك في مواكبة الإرتفاع المستمر على صعيد مبيعات السيارات الجديدة في المملكة.

وخلال العام الماضي، إرتفعت مبيعات mebco من البطاريات التي لا تحتاج الى صيانة بمعدل 20 بالمئة لتبلغ 1,5 مليون بطارية. وفي الربع الأول من العام الجاري، بيع ما يقارب 600 ألف بطارية من mebco في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، أي بزيادة 36 بالمئة. أما على صعيد المنطقة، فتبلغ حصة الشركة 34 بالمئة من الأسواق.

وقد أطلقت mebco مبادرتها الجديدة الخاصة بإعادة تدوير البطاريات القديمة مطلع العام الجاري في إطار خطة تعكس مدى إلتزامها تجاه حياة المواطنين اليومية. وقد تم من خلال هذه المبادرة الإعلان عن برنامج شراكة مع موزعي البطاريات في مختلف أنحاء المملكة يتم معه التخلص من بطاريات إي سي دلكو التي لا تحتاج الى أي عمليات صيانة، بطريقة آمنة ومراعية لشروط حماية البيئة.

وإضافة الى مساهمة هذا البرنامج في مساعدة الموزعين على صعيد تخصيص أماكن للبطاريات القديمة وحماية العاملين لديهم من الأخطار التي قد تنتج عن المواد المستعملة في هذه البطاريات، يساعد هذا البرنامج في تسهيل عملية إعادة تدوير هذه المنتجات القديمة ويعمل على التأكد من أن التخلص من هذه البطاريات يتم بطريقة صحيحة لا ينتج عنها أي ضرر بيئي.

وبناءً على طلبات موزعي بطاريات إي سي دلكو، تم تصميم برنامج إعادة التدوير الجديد من خلال شركة "رصاص" (rasass) وهي الشركة التي تشتري mebco منها مادة الرصاص. وتقوم "رصاص" بتجميع البطاريات القديمة من مراكز الموزعين شهرياً وتعمل على التأكد من أن عملية التخلص منها تتم بكفاءة وبطريقة غير مضرة بالبيئة.

وفي هذا السياق، قال جون غرانت، مدير التسويق والمبيعات في شركة mebco: "تم تصميم بطاريات إي سي دلكو خصيصاً لتتحمل الظروف المناخية القاسية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وتسجل هذه البطاريات مبيعات متفوقة وتصاعدية في المنطقة. ولكن في حال لم يتم التخلص منها بطريقة مسؤولة، ستنتشر المواد التي تصنع منها هذه البطاريات في الطبيعة وسينتج عنها أضرار جسيمة قد تعاني المنطقة من آثارها السلبية على المدى الطويل".

وأضاف: "تستمر هذه المبادرة في شكل إيجابي، وقد بدأنا برؤية نتائجها الجيدة منذ الأشهر الأولى لتطبيقها، خصوصاً أننا أعدنا تدوير ما يقارب 25 ألف بطارية حتى الآن. فمع هذه المبادرة، يسجل الجميع فوزاً كبيراً إذ يحصل الموزعون على المال مقابل عمليات تجميعهم للبطاريات المستعملة، في ما تحصل "رصاص" على مزيد من مادة الرصاص المدوّر بأسعار منخفضة. كذلك ينخفض عدد البطاريات المرمية في الصحراء".

وختم غرانت بقوله: "في النهاية، تبقى الفائدة الكبرى من نصيب البيئة، ونحن سعيدون بذلك لدرجة أننا نفكر جدياً في تطبيق هذا البرنامج في دولتي الإمارات والكويت".

يوسف الدوسري، مالك شركة يوسف أحمد راشد الدوسري وإخوانه، موزع بطاريات إي سي دلكو وأحد أكثر المتحمسين لهذا البرنامج، فقال: "نعتبر أنفسنا جزءاً رئيسياً من المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه. وكموزعين لبطاريات إي سي دلكو، نجد أنه من الأهمية بمكان أن نتدخل في عملية التخلص من البطاريات القديمة بطريقة سليمة".

وأضاف: "يسرنا جداً الدعم الكبير الذي توفره شركة mebco في هذا الإطار، ونحن نعمل بجهد كبير للمساهمة في تحقيق هذا البرنامج الهادف الى حماية بيئتنا، خصوصاً أن حماية حياة الناس تشكل جزءاً كبيراً من لائحة أولوياتنا".

وقد أنتجت mebco أكثر من 10 ملايين بطارية إي سي دلكو منذ تأسيسها عام 1997 كأول مصنع شرق أوسطي للبطاريات التي لا تحتاج الى صيانة ولجميع أنواع العلامات والطرازات. ولطالما عملت إي سي دلكو، وهي أحد فروع جنرال موتورز الناشطة، لوضع مقاييس متفوقة لجودة منتجاتها من قطع غيار السيارات طيلة القرن الماضي.


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (6 يونيو 2010)

للاطلاع على مراحل تدوير البطاريات السائلة يمكنكم زيارة هذا الرابط

http://www.plasticandtires.com/Acid_Batteries_Chart.htm 

وللعلم يوجد شركات صناعية في الأردن وكوريا وفرنسا والهند تصنع خطوط التدوير حسب المتطلبات البيئية العالمية


----------

